
Revealed: thousands of Britons on benefits across EU – UK news – The Guardian - malditojavi
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/jan/19/-sp-thousands-britons-claim-benefits-eu?CMP=fb_gu
======
jkot
Not sure why there is article about it. In EU you get benefits from country of
residence, where you paid taxes and contributions. Other countries might
provide higher benefits, but they also have higher taxes.

